# libdvdcss and freebsd



## teckk (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't find the answer to this question so far.

I have the latest libdvdcss, libdvdread installed. Ports are up to date. I haven't been able to play any encripted dvds. Mplayer , Xine, Ogle. I know how to rip and encode with mencoder but I don't have any css decryption. libdvdcss-1.2.10_1  libdvdread-4.1.3_1

```
uname -a
FreeBSD dell.gateway.2wire.net 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009
```

What am I missing? Or is there a current problem with libdvdcss and freebsd. I usually read the forums and google until I get an answer. Can't find this one. Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you have atapicam(4) setup?  See also here.


----------



## teckk (Dec 28, 2009)

Ya, I can access the drive fine. Playback of CSS DVD's are scrambled. I can dump the .vob with mplayer try to encode with mencoder etc. It aint mplayer. Xine and ogle wont unscramble either. They are using libdvdread lidvdcss but with errors.

I can play or rip any non CSS DVD title. I upgraded to latest libdvdread and libdvdcss. Are you telling me that the rest of you can play CSS DVD's ok?


```
$ ogle dvd://6
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
libdvdread: Could not open dvd://6 with libdvdcss.
libdvdread: Can't open dvd://6 for reading
ERROR[ogle_nav]: faild to open/read the DVD
DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
```


```
$ mplayer dvd://6
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 7)
EDIT FOR SPACE.....
Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b
Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52
Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform
Using MMX optimized resampler
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)
Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
a52: CRC check failed!  
a52: error at resampling
a52: CRC check failed!  
a52: error at resampling
```


```
$ xine dvd://6
This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.5.
(c) 2000-2007 The xine Team.
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdread: Can't stat //6
No such file or directory
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
```

I have it installed. Not correctly I guess.

```
$ locate libdvdcss | less
/usr/local/lib/libdvdcss.a
/usr/local/lib/libdvdcss.la
/usr/local/lib/libdvdcss.so
/usr/local/lib/libdvdcss.so.3
/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libdvdcss.pc
```


```
$ pkg_info | grep libdvd
libdvdcss-1.2.10_1  Portable abstraction library for DVD decryption
libdvdnav-0.1.10_4  The library for the xine-dvdnav plugin
libdvdread-4.1.3_1  MPlayer version of the libdvdread project
```

Guess I missed something this time. Can you direct me.


----------



## aragon (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have any DVDs here that I can test now, but when I need to watch one I first rip it with sysutils/dvdbackup and then watch it unencrypted off my HDD.

Another thing worth mentioning is that my drive has RPC1 firmware loaded.  Your problems might be region protection related...


----------



## teckk (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. I don't think that it is a region problem. Region 1 drive, region 1 DVD. Looks to me like libdvdcss aint working.

```
$ ogle
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VTS_08_0.IFO failed
libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VTS_09_0.IFO failed
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys
libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x0001357d
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x0001357d)
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x0001426f
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x0001426f)
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x00018ece
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x00018ece)!!
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x003530ea
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x003530ea)!!
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB at 0x00353fd6
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB (0x00353fd6)!!
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB at 0x00354664
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB (0x00354664)!!
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_1.VOB at 0x00354d4f
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_1.VOB (0x00354d4f)!!
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_1.VOB at 0x00354dda
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_1.VOB (0x00354dda)!!
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_1.VOB at 0x003c7ba6
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_1.VOB (0x003c7ba6)!!
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Found 7 VTS's
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
No accelerated IMDCT transform found
Xscreensaver not running.
using MMX for yuv2rgb conversion
!##display: frame rate: 0.000 fps
WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)
WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)
WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)
```


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 1, 2010)

Try vlc, if it doesn't work with that it doesn't work.


----------



## teckk (Jan 1, 2010)

Fixed it. Upgraded libdvdnav. Thought I had everything up to date. In case anyone is having probs with CSS DVD's.
Now

```
libdvdcss-1.2.10_1  Portable abstraction library for DVD decryption
libdvdnav-0.1.10_5  The library for the xine-dvdnav plugin
libdvdread-4.1.3_1  MPlayer version of the libdvdread project
```

Before

```
libdvdcss-1.2.10_1  Portable abstraction library for DVD decryption
libdvdnav-0.1.10_4  The library for the xine-dvdnav plugin
libdvdread-4.1.3_1  MPlayer version of the libdvdread project
```

Mplayer, ogle, Xine, VLC all work.
Man chase your tail for days.......Guess I should have done a portupgrade to everything but I'm always afraid it will break something when everything else works.
So instead I did a portupgrade to
libdvdcss
libdvdread
libdvdnav
sure enough libdvdnav was behind.


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 2, 2010)

good to hear


----------



## winstonw (Feb 8, 2010)

*Updated to latest, same issue, same symptom*

Hey I am having the same issue so I updated my ports. The current versions of libdvd* are

```
libdvdcss-1.2.10_1  Portable abstraction library for DVD decryption
libdvdnav-0.1.10_5  The library for the xine-dvdnav plugin
libdvdread-4.1.3_1  MPlayer version of the libdvdread project
```

I am using the GENERIC kernel (rebuilt, though) 
	
	



```
FreeBSD ghetto-box.local 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Feb  6 19:52:26 CST 2010     root@ghetto-box.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

/dev/acd0's permissions are set to 0666. I do not have a /dev/cd* nor a /dev/pass*. I have tried changing the permissions of /dev/xpt* to 0666.

Unencrypted DVDs work like a charm on the current setup. I checked my region code and it is set to region 1, and I am trying to play region 1 DVDs.

For what its worth I have a ATAPI SATA150 dvd-rw drive.

Below is the output pertaining to dvd playback by ogle, mplayer, and vlc.

vlc:

```
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
libdvdnav: DVD Title: DEADLIKEME_S1D1
libdvdnav: DVD Serial Number: 30370875
libdvdnav: DVD Title (Alternative): 
libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/winstonw/.dvdnav/DEADLIKEME_S1D1.map'
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00fe0000. Regions: 1

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys
libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x0000014f
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x0000014f)
libdvdread: Elapsed time 13
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x0000119a
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x0000119a)
libdvdread: Elapsed time 13
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x00007ae5
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x00007ae5)!!
libdvdread: Elapsed time 13
```
And so on (it goes for for a few minutes and then just hangs there saying it found _n_ many VTS's.)

mplayer:

```
Playing dvd://1.
Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/acd0
No stream found to handle url dvd://1


Exiting... (End of file)
```

ogle:

```
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VTS_09_0.IFO failed
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys
libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x0000014f
libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x0000014f)
libdvdread: Elapsed time 13
```


----------



## winstonw (Feb 8, 2010)

*atapicam fixed it*

accessing /dev/cd0 after i loaded the module atapicam fixed this issue. I missed that link about this :r


----------

